
Bringing oxygen producing plants into your home - patagonia
http://www.secrets-of-longevity-in-humans.com/oxygen-producing-plants.html
======
hprotagonist
As much as i do appreciate having green things in my house, this site seems
deeply suspicious. "Fractal Biology", indeed.

~~~
patagonia
Agreed. I actually googled a few other sites with this type info before
submitting, and this site had the fewest ads / most straight forward text
based info. I’m sure if I spend another ten mins I could find a better site.
If anyone else has some links that’d be awesome.

~~~
okmokmz
Something like this, perhaps
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3230460/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3230460/)

~~~
patagonia
Nice ty

------
AaronLasseigne
There was a pretty interesting TED talk on this subject that includes how they
used indoor plants to help clear up the air at an office building in India.

[https://www.ted.com/talks/kamal_meattle_on_how_to_grow_your_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/kamal_meattle_on_how_to_grow_your_own_fresh_air)

------
rcthompson
This advice is akin to saying you can improve your car's fuel economy by
turning off the air conditioning - technically true, but with an effect size
so tiny as to make it pointless. On average, a human would need several trees
to produce enough oxygen to sustain them indefinitely. That probably works out
to hundreds of house plants.

~~~
patagonia
I was looking at it more from a point of supplementing the oxygen already in
the atmosphere and, importantly, scrubbing my apartment air of some of these
other molecules. I don’t think that “you’ll never have a fully functioning
biosphere so this is dumb” is a legit counter argument.

~~~
rcthompson
My argument wasn't that it's impossible to fully support a human with oxygen
from houseplants. The point is that the oxygen output of a single houseplant,
or even a dozen of them, is negligible relative to the oxygen consumption of
even a single human. That doesn't mean that there aren't good reasons to own a
houseplant, it just means that oxygen production isn't one of them.

